# Angeln in Holland (Groningen-Drenthe)



## Spiker86 (7. November 2014)

Hallo 

Also ich wollt dieses Thema eröffnen damit man sich eventuell 

Mal austauschen kann,vielleicht sind ja noch andere in dem og

Angelverein?

Über Gewässer die immer einen Besuch wert sind 

Oder eben Gewässer die man schon von Anfang an meiden kann!



Nachdem ich mir letzte Woche meinen vispas besorgt hatte 

Fuhr ich direkt einige Flüsse an,ohne jeglichen fischkontakt Von 

Fluss zu fluss!kein Biss kein garnichts!!

Dann weiter zum nächsten Fluss (und dort knallte es gewaltig)

2std angeln und 4 Hechte..alle zwischen 80-100cm

Und ein barsch von stattlichen 47cm ..

Leider blieb der gesuchte Zander aus!!

vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen meinen zandern 

In Holland näher zu kommen!



Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet 

Um sich auszutauschen!


----------



## crocodile (7. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (Groningen-Drenthe)*

Ich war auch schon mal an einem Gewässer, da ging nix. Und ein weiteres, da ging was. Teilweise sogar schon an ein und demselben Gewässer so Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Soll heißen: fang doch schonmal an mit Tipps jetzt wo Du schon Erfolg/Mißerfolg hattest


----------



## Spiker86 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Holland (Groningen-Drenthe)*

Danke an dieser Stelle an Hans für deine Hilfe ..top!
An anderer Stelle geht an Danke an Matze Koch,
Bin euch mehr als dankbar für eure Hilfe!!

Kann geschlossen werden!!!!


----------

